# Quiet Cubes



## raodkill (May 9, 2010)

okay so since now i've been using a old type a red diy c4u
but recently i switched to a black shengshou
(i use jigaloo for lube)
the problem is that the shengshou is VERY loud does anyone know of a way to make it quieter?


----------



## riffz (May 9, 2010)

If the noise isn't affecting performance I wouldn't try to change that. Do you just want it quieter or is it annoying family members?


----------



## raodkill (May 9, 2010)

annoying family members xD
as well as teachers lol


----------



## riffz (May 9, 2010)

Lol all I can really suggest is to get a quieter cube for those situations.


----------



## Venividivici (May 9, 2010)

I have been told that my cubing sounds like I am typing.


----------



## sequencius (May 9, 2010)

nope. but you can buy the GHII. which is by the far the quietest cube in my opinion


----------



## bigbee99 (May 9, 2010)

I think the GH1 is the quietest cube.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 9, 2010)

Ghost Hand II
Good Storeboughts with intense modifying.


----------



## Chapuunka (May 9, 2010)

The GH is probably the quietest cube, as others have said, and it's pretty good, I think. It's my main speedcube (mostly because of the noise; I'd use my AV but my mom can apparently hear it on the other side of the house). The only problem with it is that it slows down if you don't clean it often.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 9, 2010)

f-II


----------



## raodkill (May 9, 2010)

xD im giong to get a f2 at c4 but im looking for a way to make the shenghsou quiet =\ i guess theres no way? lol


----------



## DaijoCube (May 9, 2010)

sequencius said:


> nope. but you can buy the GHII. which is by the far the quietest cube in my opinion


GH II is not quieter than GH I, and I have both in front on me and just tried both just to be sure 


CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Ghost Hand II
> Good Storeboughts with intense modifying.



Definitely.

You can also put oil instead of Jigaloo. Oil makes your cube quieter because it'll make it creamy/greasy


----------



## DanielHoskin (May 9, 2010)

If it is too loud, lube it with mid to heavy weight shock oil.


----------



## ChrisBird (May 9, 2010)

DanielHoskin said:


> If it is too loud, lube it with mid to heavy weight shock oil.



And also kill performance.

Sweet.

~Chris


----------



## DanielHoskin (May 9, 2010)

So what's your solution?


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 9, 2010)

Try using silicone liquid, not spray


----------



## ChrisBird (May 9, 2010)

DanielHoskin said:


> So what's your solution?



Get a new cube.

Trying to make a cube quieter while possibly ruining it just isn't worth it when there are many cubes (F1, F2, GH1 Gh2 etc) that are quiet and half decent to begin with.

My main cube is a Haiyan Memory (Loud) but when I cube at school or in company I always use a GH2 merely because it is quieter.

~Chris


----------



## DanielHoskin (May 9, 2010)

Fair enough, but that still doesn't fix the problem stated in the OP's post.


----------



## ChrisBird (May 9, 2010)

DanielHoskin said:


> Fair enough, but that still doesn't fix the problem stated in the OP's post.



Yes it does, I am suggesting that he not try and make it quieter or risk making his cube worse.

However I will not get into a pointless fight with you, if you want to say "Yeah, but..." to every post I make go for it, but I fail too see how that will do anything.

~Chris


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 9, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> DanielHoskin said:
> 
> 
> > If it is too loud, lube it with mid to heavy weight shock oil.
> ...


Erm, no. Shock oil makes certain cubes better. lurn2research, pl0x.


----------



## ChrisBird (May 9, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > DanielHoskin said:
> ...



From my experience it only makes Eastsheen 2x2s better.
Of course this is from my experience. Is there a website that can prove beyond a shadow of a doubt which cubes shock oil works on and which ones it doesn't?

Is there anyone who can prove that?

If so, please tell/show me and I will gladly apologize.
If not, what research is to be done?

~Chris

Edit: Before even posting that I did happen to put shock oil on my shengshou, and it turned out worse, and I am currently cleaning it out. Care to explain this to me if it works so well?

I would argue that this cube isn't one of the 'certain cubes' that is better with shock oil.


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 9, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...


Let's see here. F-II's are better with shock oil. As are V-cubes. Ghost hand's work well with it. It works well on 2x2's in general depending on preference.


----------



## ChrisBird (May 9, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



"From my experience"

I have never felt the need to put shock oil on f-IIs, V-Cubes (aside from the V6) or Ghost hands, nor did I claim to know if it made them better or not.

But in this case (which is why I added the edit) I have put shock oil in the shengshou, and it made it worse.

~Chris


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 9, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



Make a thread or a poll if you're so serious about this then. Regardless...shock oil accomplishes the goal that the original poster wanted. End of story.


----------



## ChrisBird (May 9, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



I don't see why you think I'm so serious about it. All I am trying to do is give my opinion on a certain subject, and respond to other peoples questions/comments on my opinion.

While shock oil does accomplish the goal he wanted, I was stating that the cube would be made worse, and therefore not make the shock oil worth it.

~Chris


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 9, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



That's a matter of preference. I don't think even you can say that your opinion of bad matches another person's definition of bad. He just wants it to be quieter. Let him worry about the quality as he might actually like the feel.


----------



## ChrisBird (May 9, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...


Agreed.

~Chris


----------



## canadiancuber (May 10, 2010)

is a shengshou 2x2 a ghosthand 2x2?


----------



## raodkill (May 10, 2010)

umm were talkign about a 3x3x3 but i have no idea if it is equivaletn
and to chrisbird putting jigaloo in it makes it more clicky xD thats with it set tight.


----------



## Samania (May 10, 2010)

you cant exactly fix a cube to make it quieter, but a ghosthand sounds heavenly.


----------



## riffz (May 10, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



Lol. You're the one who claimed that it kills performance. The burden of proof is on you, not the people challenging your claim...


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 10, 2010)

If you want a quiet cube then go with the A-II.


----------



## Edward (May 10, 2010)

crazymanjimbo46 said:


> If you want a quiet cube then go with the A-II.



Wut...
How is your aII quiet :Q

My ghosthand is pretty quiet.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 10, 2010)

Edward said:


> crazymanjimbo46 said:
> 
> 
> > If you want a quiet cube then go with the A-II.
> ...



lol sarcasm.


----------



## Nagano3193 (May 10, 2010)

lol i have the same problem with being to loud, i know this sounds very beginnery but if the put vaseline in your cube for a week and play around with it a lot then put jig-a-loo in it ,it should be quieter


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (May 10, 2010)

If all it's doing is annoying your family then just do it somewhere else. Where do you get a ghosthand cube?


----------



## Nagano3193 (May 10, 2010)

you can get one here 
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/...ligence_Test_Cube_with_Pouch_Dare_to_Do-26651


----------



## Edward (May 11, 2010)

crazymanjimbo46 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > crazymanjimbo46 said:
> ...



lern2detectsarcasm
There was no sarcasm in that post. I was serious. My AII is pretty loud. How is yours quiet?

And my GH is pretty quiet.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 11, 2010)

Edward said:


> lern2detectsarcasm
> There was no sarcasm in that post. I was serious. My AII is pretty loud. How is yours quiet?
> 
> And my GH is pretty quiet.



lrn2notfaol

He was saying that his post was sarcastic.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 11, 2010)

Edward said:


> crazymanjimbo46 said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



I believe he meant his post was sarcasm.


----------



## Edward (May 11, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > lern2detectsarcasm
> ...



Arf, my bad then.
I thought he was calling my post sarcastic.
Again, my bad.


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 11, 2010)

I say screw what everyone else thinks and do what you want to do??


----------



## raodkill (May 11, 2010)

lol i kind of fixed it... very slightly
used pledge furniture polish (yum lemon) and sprayed the edges then did a solve and then cleaned off excess. quited it down quite a bit.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (May 11, 2010)

I'd put Vaseline in your cube and clean it out later. It softens the plastic up and makes it a bit quieter.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 11, 2010)

raodkill said:


> lol i kind of fixed it... very slightly
> used pledge furniture polish (yum lemon) and sprayed the edges then did a solve and then cleaned off excess. quited it down quite a bit.



when i used pledge i got the best results by spraying it on a paper towel, then "polishing" the cubies. I think it works better than just spraying it in.


----------

